# Cleaning This Key



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 22, 2012)

This key has been in a dump for years, and has lots of rust and corrosion. What should I soak it in to clean it?


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 22, 2012)

I LOVE OLD KEYS (ESP SKELETON) AND OLD PADLOCKS!

 CAN'T WAIT TO SEE DERUSTING RESULTS....

 TRY TAPPING WITH A SMALL TACK HAMMER IN A TEST SPOT. SEE HOW MUCH FALLS OFF AND HOW MUCH BEEF IS LEFT ON THE BONE.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Sep 23, 2012)

buy molasses, pour it in a bucket, throw in any iron relics, let it sit there for 3 days, afterwards take it out, if its clean its clean, if it still has some rust, but less from the time that you put it in, let it soak for another three days, rinse and repeat.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Sep 23, 2012)

Might fit my front door, I still have the original 1880's rimlatch.......


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> buy molasses, pour it in a bucket, throw in any iron relics, let it sit there for 3 days, afterwards take it out, if its clean its clean, if it still has some rust, but less from the time that you put it in, let it soak for another three days, rinse and repeat.


 

 Interesting.  Never heard that one before.

 PD


----------



## epackage (Sep 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> Interesting.  Never heard that one before.
> ...


 http://www.homercidal.com/molasses/


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Jim, you da man!


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd soak it in Oxalic Acid. That will de rust it. LEON.


----------



## ltmagnum (Sep 25, 2012)

ive heard that if you soak it in lemon juice it will shine it up after you get the rust off of it.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 25, 2012)

Lemon Juice contains Citrus acid. LEON.


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 25, 2012)

I like to soak in vinegar my self works wanders  here are some of my keys


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2012)

I soak my metal stuff in a mixture of honey,brown sugar (the light stuff) a little olive oil some 2% milk, cooked oatmeal a shot of Clorox some beet juice a tad of clove a hair of silk from corn on the cob. a cup of pickle juice,some spring water mixed with baking soda,a little light cheese dip.melted ice cream, salt,maraschino cherry juice and 2 table spoons of bar tenders friend.

 Try that.   It works the nutz


----------



## THOMAS1967 (Sep 26, 2012)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I soak my metal stuff in a mixture of honey,brown sugar (the light stuff) a little olive oil some 2% milk, cooked oatmeal a shot of Clorox some beet juice a tad of clove a hair of silk from corn on the cob. a cup of pickle juice,some spring water mixed with baking soda,a little light cheese dip.melted ice cream, salt,maraschino cherry juice and 2 table spoons of bar tenders friend.
> 
> Try that.   It works the nutz


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I soak my metal stuff in a mixture of honey,brown sugar (the light stuff) a little olive oil some 2% milk, cooked oatmeal a shot of Clorox some beet juice a tad of clove a hair of silk from corn on the cob. a cup of pickle juice,some spring water mixed with baking soda,a little light cheese dip.melted ice cream, salt,maraschino cherry juice and 2 table spoons of bar tenders friend.
> 
> Try that.   It works the nutz


 

 BUBBLE BUBBLE.....TOILING TROUBLE! [][][][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 26, 2012)

did ya try it? []


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 26, 2012)

[] You can also substitute canola oil in place of the olive oil.........


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> did ya try it? []


 
 NO! AFTER I REALIZED THAT 75% OF THE INGREDIENTS WERE NOT PRESENT AT MY HOME LOL!


----------



## pensacolasteve (Sep 28, 2012)

Noticed that someone already mentioned vinegar, that's what i've always used, then to prevent it from rusting again (neutralize) I give it a quick dip/wash in baking soda water, dry and good to go, works well.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 8, 2012)

I've forgotten to ask about these guys. They were all stuck together till they fell off the tailgate & hit the street.


----------



## bne74honda (Oct 13, 2012)

I haven't found any keys while digging but quite a few when scouting - old barns etc - so haven't been faced with trying clean major gunk/rust off them but I could do with cleaning some for sure. Here's a few of my keys....


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 14, 2012)

I COLLECT KEYS AND LOCKS AS WELL. THE MOST KEYS I EVER FOUND AT ONCE WAS AT AN ABANDONED STATE HOSPITAL. THERE WERE PHYSICALLY 100'S AND 100'S OF KEYS IN A MAINTENANCE BUILDING THAT WAS WIDE OPEN TO ALL THAT CAME ALONG. I HAD A 3' LONG BRAIDED WIRE WITH ME AND JUST FED ALL THE MODERN DAY KEYS AND LOCK I COULD ONTO THE WIRE AND FASTENED IT INTO A LOOP WITH A WIRE CONNECTOR. I THREW THE LOOP OVER MY SHOULDER LIKE A STRAP AND THEN PUT MY JACKET ON. I WALKED PAST SEVERAL PEOPLE WHO KNEW NONE THE BETTER.

 WHEN I GOT HOME IT TURNED OUT THERE WAS 12LBS OF MISC KEYS MOSTLY AND A FEW LOCKS. I LEFT BEHIND AT LEAST 2-3 MORE DUPLICATE LOOPS LIKE THIS. THIS WAS 5 YEARS AGO....MAKES ME WONDER IF THEY ARE STILL THERE OR IF SOMEONE ELSE GRABBED THEM UP BY NOW....MOST LIKELY![]


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> Lemon Juice contains Citrus acid. LEON.


 Leon knows all this stuff he cleans cans with It all.[]


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DIGGIN DOC
> 
> I COLLECT KEYS AND LOCKS AS WELL. THE MOST KEYS I EVER FOUND AT ONCE WAS AT AN ABANDONED STATE HOSPITAL. THERE WERE PHYSICALLY 100'S AND 100'S OF KEYS IN A MAINTENANCE BUILDING THAT WAS WIDE OPEN TO ALL THAT CAME ALONG. I HAD A 3' LONG BRAIDED WIRE WITH ME AND JUST FED ALL THE MODERN DAY KEYS AND LOCK I COULD ONTO THE WIRE AND FASTENED IT INTO A LOOP WITH A WIRE CONNECTOR. I THREW THE LOOP OVER MY SHOULDER LIKE A STRAP AND THEN PUT MY JACKET ON. I WALKED PAST SEVERAL PEOPLE WHO KNEW NONE THE BETTER.
> 
> WHEN I GOT HOME IT TURNED OUT THERE WAS 12LBS OF MISC KEYS MOSTLY AND A FEW LOCKS. I LEFT BEHIND AT LEAST 2-3 MORE DUPLICATE LOOPS LIKE THIS. THIS WAS 5 YEARS AGO....MAKES ME WONDER IF THEY ARE STILL THERE OR IF SOMEONE ELSE GRABBED THEM UP BY NOW....MOST LIKELY![]


Hey diggin doc I have an old lock would you be interested in trading?[8|]


----------



## LC (Oct 14, 2012)

I was looking through boxes out in the building out back yesterday and found five or six C & O railroad locks that I forgot I had . I collected locks at one time , had around fifty , not a big collection , but I was impressed with them .


----------

